# Mini zu voll?



## michi(72) (21. Juni 2009)

Hallo Ihr
Nur mal eine Frage: Kann es sein, dass mein Mini hier ein bisschen zu voll ist?



 

Einen schönen Abend noch


----------



## Windless (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini zu voll?*

Solange alles wächst und gedeiht und du es hübsch findest, würde ich es so lassen.

MFG
Robert


----------



## michi(72) (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini zu voll?*

Hallo Robert,
danke Dir für die schnelle Antwort. Mir gefällt er noch so, wie er ist. Habe nur gedacht, dass die Seerose, die da noch drinnen ist, vielleicht zu wenig Licht haben könnte?


----------



## Christine (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini zu voll?*

Hi  Michi,

die Seerose würd ich in einen anderen Bottich setzen, die hat da wirklich keine Chance.


----------



## Dachfrosch (21. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini zu voll?*

Hallo Michi!
*hihi* und ich dachte, _mein_ Teich ist voll......


----------



## SteffiB (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini zu voll?*

Sind da Fische drin?


----------



## Dilmun (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini zu voll?*

Hi Michi!
Ich kann mich nur Suni anschließen.

Ich find's aber wunderschön. Und wenn du den Tipp annimmst und die Seerose extra setzt - super. 


Für mich sind Mini's schon ganz was Besonderes, halt eine eigene kleine Welt.


----------



## michi(72) (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini zu voll?*

Hallo Ihr Lieben,
vielen Dank für die Antworten.
@ Christine: Ich glaube, das werde ich auch machen und die Seerose extra setzen. Mir ist eben eingefallen, da steckt auch noch ne __ Seekanne drin. 
Dann muss ich schleunigst los und muss mir ein Gefäß suchen. Ich glaube in der Scheune ist noch ein alter kleinerer Weidenkorb. 
@ Steffi: Ich habe ganz vieeeeeeeeeeeeeele Fische drin: einen Walhai, einen Thunfisch, einen ..... und ich glaube, ich habe da auch gestern einen Rochen gesehen. ;=)
@ Suni: Hast du deinen Mini dieses Jahr angelegt? Meiner sah letztes Jahr auch anders aus. :=)
@ Sonja: Danke Dir!!!! 
Bis dann.


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini zu voll?*



michi(72) schrieb:


> @ Suni: Hast du deinen Mini dieses Jahr angelegt? Meiner sah letztes Jahr auch anders aus. :=)



Ich habe vor zwei Jahren mit einem Kübel angefangen, keine Pflanzen außer Algen drinnen, dafür hübsche Steine und in kürzester Zeit eine Mückenzucht  Letztes Jahr hab ich meinen ersten richtigen Mini gestartet, der war fast leer - aber heuer hat es mich voll ewischt! Drei Minis sind vollgepflanzt und ich halte (heimlich natürlich!) nach einer Zinkwanne Ausschau


----------



## michi(72) (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini zu voll?*

Ach Suni, ist das schön!!!!!! Wir haben das gleiche Problem. 
Ich bin auch am Überlegen, wie ich den dritten Mini untermogeln kann, ohne dass es dann wieder heißt: Muss es denn noch einer sein, wo soll der dann noch hin.  
Vielleicht sollte ich auch nur die __ Brunnenkresse rausheben? Dann wäre vielleicht auch noch Platz für die Seerose. 
Aber vielleicht steht auf einmal auch nur ein anderer Korb auf dem Balkon mit der Seerose drin. Keine Ahnung, wo der hergekommen ist. 
Aber einmal angefangen, ich kann nicht wirklich aufhören damit. Die Kleinen kann man ja auch so schön in irgendwelche Ecken stellen mit anderen Gefäßen zusammen.


----------



## Dachfrosch (22. Juni 2009)

*AW: Mini zu voll?*



michi(72) schrieb:


> Aber vielleicht steht auf einmal auch nur ein anderer Korb auf dem Balkon mit der Seerose drin. Keine Ahnung, wo der hergekommen ist.



Genauso hab ich meinen Dritten hier untergejubelt!  - _"Ist ja nur ein Kübel mit einer Seerose drinnen" _ 



michi(72) schrieb:


> Aber einmal angefangen, ich kann nicht wirklich aufhören damit.


Oh ja, es ist eine schlimme Sucht......


----------

